# Reviewing Heavyocity: Damage 2! The Legend Continues.



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey everyone! Heavyocity has released their long-awaited sequel to Damage: Damage 2. It's powerful, punchy, and poomfy. Let's talk about it!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 24, 2020)

Watching your review on my 65" TV right now, haha! Great review, Chris!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 24, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Watching your review on my 65" TV right now, haha! Great review, Chris!


Wow what an honour! Thanks Mike. :D


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 24, 2020)

how many sounds are there? I have D1...is it about the same or are they more limited but with a more flexible GUI?


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 24, 2020)

Well done Chris. Engaging and clear.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> how many sounds are there? I have D1...is it about the same or are they more limited but with a more flexible GUI?


I think it's a little larger, with a main focus on traditional but punchy percussion. If you already have similar libraries that cover this sort of thing, you may not need it, but the out of the box sound and oomph is just awesome.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 25, 2020)

heisenberg said:


> Well done Chris. Engaging and clear.


Thank you so much!


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 25, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I think it's a little larger, with a main focus on traditional but punchy percussion. If you already have similar libraries that cover this sort of thing, you may not need it, but the out of the box sound and oomph is just awesome.


I don’t use D1 very much. Not sure why but didn’t have the need. Wondering if D2 will change that.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I don’t use D1 very much. Not sure why but didn’t have the need. Wondering if D2 will change that.


What do you need new percussion for? What's your particular style of music?


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 25, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What do you need new percussion for? What's your particular style of music?


I mean I do some Epic stuff...nothing on the regular but that can change. I write mostly orchestral and world/ethnic hybrid. Going to be posting a track tomorrow in one of the FB groups that allow posts every Wednesday. But since I have D1, and the sale is pretty good...I figured why not? But just don't want it to be like D1 where I don't use it often. 

May need to give it another close listen.


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 25, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey everyone! Heavyocity has released their long-awaited sequel to Damage: Damage 2. It's powerful, punchy, and poomfy. Let's talk about it!



Thanks. I didn't realize it had more acoustic samples. I was thinking it was like Ferrum. Thanks for showing me its different. at 12:11 it looks like it's set up for a trigger or drum pad.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 25, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> Thanks. I didn't realize it had more acoustic samples. I was thinking it was like Ferrum. Thanks for showing me its different. at 12:11 it looks like it's set up for a trigger or drum pad.


My pleasure!


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 26, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> I was thinking it was like Ferrum.



Having been playing with both libraries (Ferrum and D2) the past couple days, there isn't much overlap between them. They compliment each other very well.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 26, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Having been playing with both libraries the past couple days, there isn't much overlap between them. They compliment each other very well.


Well that's great to know...so it's not like D1 will become obsolete.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Well that's great to know...so it's not like D1 will become obsolete.



Just for clarity, I was referring to Ferrum and D2.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 26, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Just for clarity, I was referring to Ferrum and D2.


oh..sorry, I assumed D1 and D2..thanks for clearing that up.


----------

